# Merry Christmas Everyone/Graves Update



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Just dropping in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas & hope the New Year brings nothing but good things to you & your families.

Update status on my Graves - thyroid labs were looking better the end of November. Had a major change and had to go from 7.5 Tapazole to 30mg daily. Still on that dosage but things are improving.

I also received a diagnosis from my Rheumatologist on 11/17/11. I have (HSP) Henoch Schonlein Purpura. This is mainly a kids disease but adults do get this also. The only symptoms I have is the skin rash. I am also on Imuran 50mg daily.

So more lab work to add to my thyroid labs. Just another bump in the road. I am thankful that it's not worse and pray that it stays that way.

Polly


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Just dropping in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas & hope the New Year brings nothing but good things to you & your families.
> 
> Update status on my Graves - thyroid labs were looking better the end of November. Had a major change and had to go from 7.5 Tapazole to 30mg daily. Still on that dosage but things are improving.
> 
> ...


Polly; good to hear from you but not happy to hear that you have the HSP. Good grief!

How are your eyes and do you have a goiter? How are you feeling in general?

I am putting this here for the convenience of our readers..........

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001461/

And we all wish you a very Merry Christmas and all the best for 2012!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Andros,
Hope all is well with you. Thanks for posting the link to explain what HSP is.

In answer to your questions my eyes are fine, only had slight right eye involvement from the Graves, no goiter just enlarged thyroid.

I can't complain about how I feel from the Graves or the HSP. I feel fine. As I said with the HSP I only have skin involvement on my legs, some on my upper arms, and occasionally on my stomach. No pain with the rash or anything. None of the other symptoms with HSP. Since the start of it in late August, I have had maybe 4 good flares on my legs, and several light ones that usually resolve in about 10 days, only for it to start over again. I've learned that riding in the car for an extended amount of time, or standing around longer than usual seems to set it off. More stress seems to be a factor too.

I'm lucky in the fact that I was diagnosed early. A biopsy (two on my leg) showed the earliest stages of this vasculitis. Also, my Rheumy seems to be on top of this and my Endo has been great with me showing her concern and keeping up with what's going on with this, not just my Graves.

My Rheumy's nurse called earlier today with her lab results and my liver functions as well as kidney results were good. I do still show high inflammation in my body but it has dropped a little. So I was upped to 100mg daily of Imuran. I was also prescribed a 4mg dose pack of Methylprednisolone (like prednisone) to use if I feel I need it for a break out or start feeling poorly.

My next app with the Rheumy is 1/12/12 and my Endo 12/30/12. I feel lucky in the fact that I have two good doctors and that they actually care.

I've had some pity days and freak out : ) days for myself, but they pass quickly. I just have to learn not to let it get to me when I do have a break out and be thankful that it's not worse.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Hi Andros,
> Hope all is well with you. Thanks for posting the link to explain what HSP is.
> 
> In answer to your questions my eyes are fine, only had slight right eye involvement from the Graves, no goiter just enlarged thyroid.
> ...


It "does" sound like you have 2 exemplary docs. Thank goodness this is under control.

You are going to be fine and I am glad that you have only the briefest of sad moments. Even though some of this stuff is not what we had planned for our lives, there is still so much to be grateful for. And I know you know that.

You strike me as the sort of person who is good at making lemonade out of lemons!!

I guess HSP is autoimmune?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes on the doctors. My Endo personally called me when all this first started, asking what was going on. HSP is autoimmune.

Oh, I definitely have not always made lemonade : ) I just know that what I have could always be worse - doesn't take much to find someone who is going thru so much more than myself.

I believe all things happen for a reason.....
My son in law and daughter have had a very rough year due to a dirt bike accident. Long story short: Shoulder surgery with cadaver ligament, back surgery, uncontrollable body tremors, could no longer work as a Firefighter, and so much more.... Before the accident he was going to nursing school as well as being a Fireman, to be an RN and was able to complete that before the surgery and then everything fell apart.

So anyway, it was bad and didn't see a light at the end of this. Well, the day my daughter went with me for my biopsy she came home and her husband was the same. Later that night, she called me to say he was okay and they were going out riding with him driving. He hadn't driven in almost a year !!! From that moment on he has been okay - no pain, no tremors, better than ever .... and he recently started a job as an RN ! He has been thru a lot and I know he will make a great RN and touch many people with his story. Somewhere at it's roughest for him and my daughter the verse "Oh ye of little faith" just popped in my head. When I told this to my daughter she said one of his Physical Therapist had just talked to him about this verse ! I have learned recently that this verse was meant for me too : )

Sorry about running on here. Thanks for listening !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Yes on the doctors. My Endo personally called me when all this first started, asking what was going on. HSP is autoimmune.
> 
> Oh, I definitely have not always made lemonade : ) I just know that what I have could always be worse - doesn't take much to find someone who is going thru so much more than myself.
> 
> ...


If that is not a wonderful Christmas story; I don't know what is!!! I am so so sorry this happened and all that they had to go through but look what has happened!!!

Just when you think there will never be light again, it suddenly blinks on.

I am glad you shared this story; very glad.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Andros - I love what you said, *"Just when you think there will never be light again, it suddenly blinks on."* It is so true !

We couldn't have asked for a better Christmas present - Christmas Miracle !

Merry Christmas


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> Andros - I love what you said, *"Just when you think there will never be light again, it suddenly blinks on."* It is so true !
> 
> We couldn't have asked for a better Christmas present - Christmas Miracle !
> 
> Merry Christmas


We must keep the faith; this is "key!"


----------

